# Sabler le champagne



## Aliph

Hier en écoutant les dernières nouvelles, nous avons eu envie de sabler le champagne pour fêter. Y a-t-il une expression similaire en italien pour exprimer son contentement?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tu come la tradurresti?


----------



## Aliph

Non si può tradurre questa espressione letteralmente. In francese si dice “sabler le champagne”  per festeggiare un’occasione speciale. Però l’espressione è usata anche metaforicamente per esprimere contentezza. “Sablons le champagne!” mi hanno scritto vari amici francofoni nel contesto dei risultati delle elezioni americane, ma non tutti in realtà hanno aperto e bevuto una bottiglia di spumante. Mi chiedo quale potrebbe essere l’equivalente in italiano.


----------



## lorenzos

Potrebbe essere "_stappare / __aprire una bottiglia_".


----------



## Aliph

Grazie lorenzos!


----------



## NoHeroes

"Sciabolare" è usata correntemente come espressione, ma forse è un po' marcata. Sempre in un contesto non formale si può anche usare "Sbocciare". 

Se preferisci qualcosa di piu standard allora "stappare lo champagne" funziona bene.


----------



## itka

In francese si dice anche "sabrer le champagne" con lo stesso significato (e più vicino a "sciabolare").


----------



## Aliph

itka said:


> In francese si dice anche "sabrer le champagne" con lo stesso significato (e più vicino a "sciabolare").


Il me semble qu’ il y a une différence du moins en français: sabler le champagne signifie ouvrir une bouteille à l’occasion d’une réjouissance. Sabrer le champagne implique qu’on ouvre la bouteille avec un sabre.

Sabler/sabrer


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Se l'espressione è usata metaforicamente, per dire che bisogna festeggiare, si può dire Brindiamo!


----------



## itka

> Sabrer le champagne implique qu’on ouvre la bouteille avec un sabre.


Euh... actuellement, on ouvre assez rarement une bouteille de champagne avec un sabre, même si c'est toujours à l'occasion d'une réjouissance quelconque... Ça n'empêche pas d'utiliser le mot "sabrer" comme "sabler" indifféremment.


----------



## Aliph

itka said:


> Ça n'empêche pas d'utiliser le mot "sabrer" comme "sabler" indifféremment.



Apparemment il ne s’agit pas de synonymes:
Sabler et sabrer le champagne — Wikipédia


----------



## matoupaschat

itka said:


> Euh... actuellement, on ouvre assez rarement une bouteille de champagne avec un sabre, même si c'est toujours à l'occasion d'une réjouissance quelconque... *Ça n'empêche pas d'utiliser le mot "sabrer" comme "sabler" indifféremment.*


Entièrement d'accord avec Itka, même si j'ai un copain italien qui ne rate jamais une occasion de faire sauter le bouchon d'une bouteille d'Asti ou de Prosecco avec un gros couteau de cuisine utilisé comme un sabre...


----------



## Lauretess

Aliph said:


> Il me semble qu’ il y a une différence du moins en français: sabler le champagne signifie ouvrir une bouteille à l’occasion d’une réjouissance. Sabrer le champagne implique qu’on ouvre la bouteille avec un sabre.
> 
> Sabler/sabrer


Vous avez raison. *Sabler le champagne*, c'est fêter quelque chose en buvant du champagne alors que *sabrer le champagne* (beaucoup plus rare) c'est ouvrir une bouteille avec un sabre à champagne, ce qui demande une certaine dextérité


----------

